# Same order, slightly better pay?



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Not 100% sure, but looks like I just got the same order I declined a few minutes earlier, but with slightly higher pay. 

Anyone else had that happen?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

If it happened more often, the game would be more fair.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Yesterday evening I got a $3.00 offer for a 3 mile delivery and declined it. 1.5 hours later I got the same request, this time the offer was $12.38. Checked the waybill, yep, order was 93 minutes old. Called the customer, they still wanted it. Called the restaurant, it was still sitting there. I delivered it and everyone was happy. Customer added a tip afterward.

Back in December when they first started Uber Eats in my area they would send the same order to me every 5 minutes, adding around 10¢ each time. Had to turn off eats to get them to stop.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Yesterday evening I got a $3.00 offer for a 3 mile delivery and declined it. 1.5 hours later I got the same request, this time the offer was $12.38. Checked the waybill, yep, order was 93 minutes old. Called the customer, they still wanted it. Called the restaurant, it was still sitting there. I delivered it and everyone was happy. Customer added a tip afterward.
> 
> Back in December when they first started Uber Eats in my area they would send the same order to me every 5 minutes, adding around 10¢ each time. Had to turn off eats to get them to stop.


The way bill tells you the time the order was first sent out? Why did you have to call the resto? If the request is still active, wouldn't the order still be there?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

My wife and I both do this as a side gig. One day we both had our DD app running. I received a $3 order and declined it. 30 seconds later she got the same order only now the offer was $5. Thought it was a fluke then she got a $3.25 order and declined it. 30 seconds later I got the same order and the offer was now $5.25.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> The way bill tells you the time the order was first sent out?


Yes the time stamp on the way bill is when the order was sent out by Uber. The time stamp was 5:52:16 PM and I received the first ping right around that time. I received the second ping at 7:26 PM.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Why did you have to call the resto? If the request is still active, wouldn't the order still be there?


This particular restaurant closes at 6:00 PM, 8 minutes after the the order was sent out. The restaurant has now been closed 1 hour and 26 minutes. I called the restaurant to make sure they were still there. If they were not I would have just stayed where I was at and contacted Uber to cancel the order.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

All Gig Delivery Apps do this. They offer the job to all the drivers who are relatively in the area at the lowest price possible. If all of the drivers decline the offer they’ll cycle the offer through the same pool of drivers at a slightly higher rate. The process is repeated until someone takes it.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

My friend and I do dd and some times we bump into each other and hang out while waiting for pings, we get dd pings bounced around to each other and most times orders are less $$, like $0.50 less.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

rideshareapphero said:


> My friend and I do dd and some times we bump into each other and hang out while waiting for pings, we get dd pings bounced around to each other and most times orders are less $$, like $0.50 less.


Cold food discount.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I think I noticed this same gig with better pay thing happening well after midnight when the herd has thinned out quite a bit.


----------



## Mike-CMH (Sep 19, 2016)

My son does more Uber Eats than I do (exclusively). I opt for delivering pax more because drive thru lines are just crazy. He made a comment that he started declining the weak/cheap paying orders and it seems eventually they start offering better paying stuff. He said he's not sure if it's just coincidence but it sure seems that way. Maybe their algorithm detects that. Not sure. But I'll probably start trying that when I do more food deliveries.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I recently started saving screenshots of deals I turn down (in addition to the ones I accept).

In the past few days I was headed home very late at night. Got an $8 ping to drive 7 miles- mostly out of my way.

Two minutes later got the exact same ping and it paid only 18 cents more. I honestly think I may have been the only driver in that area.

Turned both pings down.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Mike-CMH said:


> My son does more Uber Eats than I do (exclusively). I opt for delivering pax more because drive thru lines are just crazy. He made a comment that he started declining the weak/cheap paying orders and it seems eventually they start offering better paying stuff. He said he's not sure if it's just coincidence but it sure seems that way. Maybe their algorithm detects that. Not sure. But I'll probably start trying that when I do more food deliveries.


A couple thoughts:

1) The more data (screenshots and notes) you have, the better your chances. I think our minds tend to play tricks on us when we try to remember minutiae.

2) UE seems to be constantly experimenting with just about everything. I noticed in the past couple weeks or so that it seems to be much harder to get $8-12 gigs during regular dinner hours. It seems like I get more of them now AFTER MIDNIGHT. The problem with that is longer waits between gigs and more cancellations due to closed restaurants. Oh yeah, it’s more dangerous out there late at night.

Unicorns used to be, say, $25 or more for a single delivery (after the final portion of the big tip is paid). Now it seems like perhaps $16-18 deliveries are the bee $25 deliveries. Oh well…


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Not 100% sure, but looks like I just got the same order I declined a few minutes earlier, but with slightly higher pay.
> 
> Anyone else had that happen?


If I'm not delivering I usually hang around a couple of driver in my city. We all go to the same spot to wait for orders, on Grub Hub, they will add, on average 2 dollars per trip denied as "Total Payment too low" or "Payment too low for distance", any other reason given for denial it doesn't add up unless the order is been ready to pick up. Uber does the same thing but in smaller amounts.


----------

